# Super easy halloween dolls



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all
dont know if this has been done and posted on here before (as you all know we are a bit behind here in uk when it comes to halloween)
but i came up with this idea of halloween masks for toy dolls.
all you need is a toy doll (very cheap if you look around or even free if you have children as the dolls dont get damaged)
1) go onto internet and google a image of any horror/movie character and then do the same for any weapons they may have.
2)resize image to fit your doll ,print and stick onto card
3)cut out and stick on doll with tape so doll doesnt get damaged
and thats it done
you could take this concept as far as you want with backgrounds that go with the movie, famous people you dont like been the victim ect ect as its all free on net so all you are using is the printer ink.
also great if the kids want to help make things for halloween but dont have skills for big projects
i personally think they look cool anyway


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's creepy yet adorable at the same time


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty creepy!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

How did I miss this one? Nice job on that doll-I may need to use this idea this year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

That was easy, thanks for sharing


----------

